# tri-tren how good is it???



## thebear1 (Dec 18, 2003)

cant find much feedback on tri-tren, anybody used it and what were your results like? thanks lads


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never heard of Tri-Tren if it is a mix like Ultra Tren consisting of Acetate/Enthanate and Hex... then it is very good but like i said i have no experaince with Tri-Tren


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

GL Ultratren is THE BEST ANABOLIC I HAVE EVER USED, this stuff will make you noticably harder, stronger and leaner within a week.

There was a product on the market about 9 years ago called Parabolan, I was paying £9 an amp for it back then and it was trenbolone hydroxycarbonate (or very close to that) it was THE contest prep product to use. GL have taken it up a gear with this new formula.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Tri-trenabol is by British Dragon. It contains 150mg/ml of tren - a blend (50mg/ml of each of trenbolone acetate, trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate, and trenbolone enanthate).

As said above, Ultratren (well, anything by GL) is also very good. I will generally pick GL over BD myself.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Ive always picked GL over BD, main reason for this is because BD has/is being faked where at the moment theres no known GL fakes out there.

I like they sound of the new GL Ultratren, will need to test it out soon i think


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as said, good stuff.

used it a few months back, very good.

sorry, no feedback on the tri-tren


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Gl is better than Tri Tren as Tri is only 150mg per ml where GL is 200mg per ml and cjeaper.

Ultra Tren is an excellent product.


----------



## Bezzy (May 25, 2010)

any_on_tried_tritren_and_dBol_new_to_cycles_my_first_one_Started_monday..sorry_keyBoard_nakerd


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Any tren containing Acetate ester I need to pin ED to minize sides, so multiblends puts me on quite a hefty dosage even at 0,5ml / ed


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

why noy just tren ace?


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Dean00 said:


> why noy just tren ace?


Depends on the lenght of cycle, If you do shorter cycles 4-6 weeks sure use short esters.

But if you're shooting for 8 or more weeks dont bother pinning ED and just run with longer esters such as enathanate or cypionate.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh but what if my body dont agree with it?

i might run tren for my 2nd cycle and an wary of feeling sh1t on it


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Dean00 said:


> yeh but what if my body dont agree with it?
> 
> i might run tren for my 2nd cycle and an wary of feeling sh1t on it


My personal experience is that If I use Acetate I pin it ED, or my mood gets abit swingy and I get more acne.

As beginner you can try to pin it EOD to see how you react,

Or you can run a low dosage of tren Enathanate such as 200mg/week at that dosage I really do not get any sides at all, no sweats insomnia etc.

Actuallt atm I run 500mg's of Tren E and it is the first time I run more than 200mg of tren E / week

Tren for me is very potent and I advice most to use low to moderate dosages.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh im getting sweats on my 750mg test e and insomnia

next cycle im gona go say 750mg test e tren 250mg?


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Dean00 said:


> yeh im getting sweats on my 750mg test e and insomnia
> 
> next cycle im gona go say 750mg test e tren 250mg?


If you get trouble on so low dosage of test, I would recommend 200mg tren E initially / week.

O if you go with acetate do 25mg ED or 50mg EOD, If you got low BF enough you can pin with slinpins.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

the 'ROHM' tri tren i had was ****e!!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I had some ROHM Tri tren too, got on with it quite well!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

kevo said:


> I had some ROHM Tri tren too, got on with it quite well!


really? i usually love ROHM products but was very dissapointed with this one. did yours look like this?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

ymir said:


> If you get trouble on so low dosage of test, I would recommend 200mg tren E initially / week.
> 
> O if you go with acetate do 25mg ED or 50mg EOD, If you got low BF enough you can pin with slinpins.


yeh ill go for 250mg pw

cant i just mix in the same barrel as my test?

id feel likea smack head jabbing with a slin pin


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Testaholic said:


> really? i usually love ROHM products but was very dissapointed with this one. did yours look like this?


No mate, not at all. Will try dig some pics out


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Mate, ignore me it was tri-test and NPP I had from ROHM, just dug the pics out.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Tri Tren is very good but made me quite paranoid and I couldnt wait to come off it.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

i loved this product used, have only used the bd.eu version tho, but was bang on i noticed the sffects with a very moderate dose. cant wait to use it again. its worth noting that altough jabbing twice or even 3 times a week would be benificial to this product it is designed to be a steady release like sust and therefore can be jabbed once aweek if desired.

once again tho top stuff, loved it!!


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheater2K said:


> Ive always picked GL over BD, main reason for this is because BD has/is being faked where at the moment theres no known GL fakes out there.
> 
> I like they sound of the new GL Ultratren, will need to test it out soon i think


How can I tell if mine is fake? I was going 2 buy some later.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I took ProChem Tri -Tren and it was the best steriod I have ever taken within a week you can see strenght gains and changes in your body. I loved the stuff, it made lean, strong, lean muscle mass gain and lost fat while I took this product. I took it with test at 500mg per week. Only thing is when I stopped and did PCT I lost strenght I gained from it and my body went back to normal.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

tourian said:


> i loved this product used, have only used the bd.eu version tho, but was bang on i noticed the sffects with a very moderate dose. cant wait to use it again. its worth noting that altough jabbing twice or even 3 times a week would be benificial to this product it is designed to be a steady release like sust and therefore can be jabbed once aweek if desired.
> 
> once again tho top stuff, loved it!!


Ace needs to be injected at least eod (some use just mon, wed, thur) and the hex at least twice pw.

To use this product would not be making use of these esters effctively and fluctuating blood levels would only result in more negative sides.

I dont think its accurate to compare this product to sustanon, as tri-tren is an ug product designed for one thing only- building muscle.

Sustanon is a pharmaceutical med designed for sexual disfunction in men and is designed so that it can be effectively administered every four weeks.

Therefore i would shoot tri-tren at least 3 x pw at the desired dose.


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

acer72 said:


> I took ProChem Tri -Tren and it was the best steriod I have ever taken within a week you can see strenght gains and changes in your body. I loved the stuff, it made lean, strong, lean muscle mass gain and lost fat while I took this product. I took it with test at 500mg per week. Only thing is when I stopped and did PCT I lost strenght I gained from it and my body went back to normal.


how did you manage to lose it all?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> how did you manage to lose it all?


Exactly what i wanted to know? His training and diet obviously went downhill big time during PCT clearly, otherwise his gains would have kept every single kg of it.


----------



## mickie101 (Jun 16, 2011)

hi i just started takin steroids and just wondered if i take sus ant tri tren together with oxy tables ill i have any bad side affects would like your feed bk much appreciated thanks.


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

acer72 said:


> I took ProChem Tri -Tren and it was the best steriod I have ever taken within a week you can see strenght gains and changes in your body. I loved the stuff, it made lean, strong, lean muscle mass gain and lost fat while I took this product. I took it with test at 500mg per week. Only thing is when I stopped and did PCT I lost strenght I gained from it and my body went back to normal.


been of pro chem tri tren for 4 weeks now , great stuff , strength still up and still great shape and lost no weight at all,


----------

